# URGENT! The Point Tower - Dubai Marina



## deamela (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Does anybody live in the Point Tower in Dubai Marina (next to Marina Wharf)? 

I have the opportunity to rent a studio apartment there for a good price, but must place a deposit soon. I am mainly wondering about maintenance issues and morning traffic getting onto SZR. 

Any feedback is much appreciated. Thanks a lot,

Dea


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I lived there for the first year after it handed over in 2009. 

It wasn't a bad building. I didn't realise there are studios there. Thought it was just 1, 2, 3 bed places. Smaller units were road side so got noise from the tram works. Less of a problem on higher floors I'm sure. 

If you like expat ghetto living marina style (I did it for 2 years and hated it) then the point is in a convenient location just across from JBR walk and with yacht club/metro 10 mins walk the other direction. 

Traffic was never terrible from memory. Thurs/Fri nights excepted. There's a lot in walking distance. Morning traffic was never an issue getting to DIFC was easy. 

The developer has a terrible reputation though so I'm not sure how things are 3 years since I left/4 years since they handed over... Suggest you hang around the lobby/pool and ask some current residents how they're finding things (don't be put off too easy if a newbie expat as we all whinge incessantly... )


----------



## deamela (Oct 1, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I lived there for the first year after it handed over in 2009.
> 
> It wasn't a bad building. I didn't realise there are studios there. Thought it was just 1, 2, 3 bed places. Smaller units were road side so got noise from the tram works. Less of a problem on higher floors I'm sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your reply. I don't mind the ghetto living as I will only be there 3 nights a week and the price is rather good. But I would hate to come back home to find taps not working, bad odour etc.

Can you expand a bit on what you mean by the terrible reputation of the developer? And based on your experience there, do you find the reputation justified?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

it's not that bad tbh. My landlord was a top Norwegian guy and he was majorly p1ss3d off with the level of finish to the kitchens and bathrooms especially. They weren't bad when new but clearly poor quality so could now be suffering. There were smells from the drains but they were cured by running water every day/as often as you're there. This is bad but v common in Dubai. 

As I said its a cracking location and a reasonable building (leagues better than JBR) but speak to the current residents to see what the current issues are. Nowhere is perfect. Go there and ask if nobody current replies here. It'll be time well spent!

Welcome to EF btw! You'll find all you need to know here!


----------



## deamela (Oct 1, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> it's not that bad tbh. My landlord was a top Norwegian guy and he was majorly p1ss3d off with the level of finish to the kitchens and bathrooms especially. They weren't bad when new but clearly poor quality so could now be suffering. There were smells from the drains but they were cured by running water every day/as often as you're there. This is bad but v common in Dubai.
> 
> As I said its a cracking location and a reasonable building (leagues better than JBR) but speak to the current residents to see what the current issues are. Nowhere is perfect. Go there and ask if nobody current replies here. It'll be time well spent!
> 
> Welcome to EF btw! You'll find all you need to know here!


Awesome... I will definitely pop into the lobby once more. Some places are perfect, but super expensive of course. Location and view really are amazing on this one.

Thanks so much for replying so promptly and in detail  You can imagine how helpful each insight was. I hope everything's going well for you in your new place


----------



## sshoukry (Jun 24, 2014)

*the point tower*

i am renting soon a 1 bedroom at the point tower in Marina area next to Warf can you pls let me know of any experience you may have 

Thanks


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> If you like expat ghetto living marina style (I did it for 2 years and hated it)


... as opposed to now, that you apparently live in a neighborhood full of Emiratis?


----------

